# emmanuelle chriqui and katy perry sig request



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

(had my account upgraded for abit, lawl copy pasta the request outline from another dudes thread xD )

The Request:

emanuelle and katy sig


Pics:







on the right and







on the left

Title: Xeberus

Sub-Text: small text "Oh Lord give me chastity, but do not give it yet."
St Augustine 





Colors: your call, but i'd like it to be darker, think sleek/sexy ;D


Size: up to you, whatever you prefer or however looks best to you

thanks, and rep to all attempts


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

OOO, sexy. I'll see about getting something in.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> OOO, sexy. I'll see about getting something in.


you sir are a sexy man


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's difficult to fit all that text in there.

I must admit, this one sort of got away from me and it isn't how you wanted in terms of placement and text. The last two sigs I've done have been in a lack of creation, I need some motivation!

(that's a hint for a SOTW, btw).


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> It's difficult to fit all that text in there.
> 
> I must admit, this one sort of got away from me and it isn't how you wanted in terms of placement and text. The last two sigs I've done have been in a lack of creation, I need some motivation!
> 
> (that's a hint for a SOTW, btw).


good job man :thumb02:

repped


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

